# Lauwersmeer



## trout_devil (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch das Lauwersmeer ? Wie sind die Fangaussichten auf Zander dort ? 

--
Jan


----------



## Bootsrookie (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lauwersmeer*

Hallo Jan, ich war letztes Jahr im Sommer mit der Family da und es waren immer einige Angler mit ihren Booten draußen. Es wurde auch einiges gefangen. Insbesondere Zander. Empfehlen kann ich dir den Angelladen in Zoutkamp, da bakommt man gute Infos. Mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr dort aussieht.
Gruß Tom


----------



## trout_devil (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lauwersmeer*

Super, Zander ist zur Zeit ja nicht grade mein Zielfisch. Aber mal sehen was sich machen lässt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein Schlauchboot mitnehmen und dort ein bischen auf Zanderjagt gehen.
Wie ist das eigentlich, darf man in Holland noch gezielt auf die "gesperrten" Arten fischen und Sie dann Releasen ? Doof ist in Friesland das nach Aal auch der Karpfen und der Hecht geschont wird.

--
Jan


----------



## Zander Frank (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lauwersmeer*

Soweit ich weiß,ist es nicht erlaubt,gezielt auf geschützte Fischarten zu angeln.Zander angeln, ist dort oben nicht ganz so einfach.Wünsche dir dabei viel erfolg.


Gruß Frank


----------



## SGErob (16. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich hol das Ding mal wieder hoch, weil es nächsten Monat ans Lauwersmeer geht.
Angelt da zufällig jemand ab und zu mal? Ist der Angelladen in Zoutkamp immernoch empfehlenswert?

LG Rob


----------



## Markcgn (6. Juli 2020)

Ich war letzte Woche dort und immer noch empfehlenswert. Hat alles was man so benötigt als Angler.


----------



## robfen (3. August 2021)

SGErob schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hol das Ding mal wieder hoch, weil es nächsten Monat ans Lauwersmeer geht.
> Angelt da zufällig jemand ab und zu mal? Ist der Angelladen in Zoutkamp immernoch empfehlenswert?
> ...


Das selbe mache ich jetzt auch, da es in 3 Wochen auch dort hin geht. Bin für jede Anregung und jeden Tipp dankbar. Zielfisch gibt es keinen bestimmten, wir werden wahrscheinlich von Spinnfischen über Feedern bis hin zum guten alten Schwimmbrot alles ausprobieren was uns an sinnvollen und wahrscheinlich aus sinnlosen Methoden einfällt.


----------

